# How often do you carry/let chi sit on your lap?



## Artisticsoul (Mar 24, 2010)

I am just curious... I try not to do it alot... Don't wanna baby him like a small human that much lol

All though people who come over.... love doing it =P

I do probably once or twice per day... (sit on my lap)
for the most part if i ever need to hold him i let him follow me as far as he can... or to the area... then i pickhim up to do w.e...


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't baby my chis, all of my dogs are equal and I try my best to treat them that way. So I don't do for my chis that which I would not do for my husky...so, if I wouldn't be carrying my husky then I'm not carrying my chis. I only carry my chi's when I absolutely have to for their health or safety. And my dogs sit in my lap whenever they decide to for themselves, I don't pick them up and put them in my lap.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

lol I hate to admit it but Venus is ALWAYS one my lap... She grew up in daddy's semi, so she always sat on my lap in the truck, and of course it stuck now that we're home. I can't sit anywhere without her wanting up. And of course if we're just standing around visiting, like in my dads garage or something, she will paw at my legs until I lift her up. 
So... Yeah, you've probably got a good idea not to over do it.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I rarely lift Rocky to be honest, hardly ever. He is ALWAYS on my lap though, whenever I sit down, he is there. At the moment he is on my lap under a blankie, he dragged his blankie there and is all snuggled up, this boy likes to be warm!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I don't carry my Chi's unless I have to which isn't often. But if I am sitting...they are in my lap. Unless I'm eating - in that case I don't let them & they keep their distance.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

if it were up to tabitha and jerry, they would be in my lap at all times.
however, when and how often is *always* up to me as the pack leader...

you ask very interesting questions... have you had a dog before?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I rarely carry mine, unless there is a specific reason... mine do prefer to walk...sitting on laps I let them as they want if its convienient.. unless we are at the dinner table or eating elsewhere they know to stay in their beds


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine love to sit/lay in our laps for napping. They all do off and on all day. Depends on who is home, and sitting long enough. :lol: As for carrying them, they actually prefer to do their own thing. I pick them up for various things, lifting them on the bed, the couch, bringing them to the car, etc. My girls are always wanting to pick them up and carry them. I have to remind them that while "they" may enjoy doing that, and it's okay a little bit, the pups don't want to be lugged around all the time.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy tends to walk everywhere we go (now she does walk) as its good exercise.. unless theres a huge crowd of people then i carry her. She sleeps on my lap during the day if i'm on the computer (like now.. she's fast asleep after her walk) or she puts herself to bed in her crate or on the rug.. She will jump up at the sofa (im sure all pups do this) but gets totally ignored so mooches off and either plays with her toys or sits down and chews.. I choose to pick her up and the only time i do is when she's sitting nicely wagging her tail at me for a good 30 seconds after she's attempted to jump up.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella thrives off of attention and is very clingy to me and my boyfriend, mainly me. I always sit in the same spot in my living room and she is now able to jump up there and onto my lap. It's so funny because it won't even be a minute after I sit down that she is down on the floor, looking up at me for the approval to come up. Can't say "no" to that face, so she is pretty much ALWAYS on my lap when I am in the living room, either on my laptop, watching TV, or anything else. I think she just likes to be close to people. She always has to make sure that she is right against me. I feel bad because Libby kinda does her own thing, and I admit, I hold Bella more right now because I do not want to make her jealous by being with Libby all the time. 

As for holding them, I do occasionally, but not often unless I am moving them places or something like that. I do take them with me everywhere and they are in their carrier....does that count as holding? Haha


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I've made an observation on my new pup! he seems very clingy! 
I have to admit.. I am a bit nervous because he is small (to me) but I see after reading some of the threads here he is not that small! There are 6 people in this house! my husband and I and our 4 kids! but all he seems to care about is me.

He follows me all over the place! everytime I get up or walk somewhere he is on my heels, He seems to be slightly stalking me.. ha ha
as I type this he is under my desk laying at my feet, sometimes he will circle my feet and whine and jump up until I scoop him up (probably bad I know) If I leave him on the couch with my husband and leave the room.. he stands at the end of the couch and whines and seems upset. I have had dogs my whole life and this is the most cuddly creature I have ever met! 

I don't really mind holding him, but on the same hand I don't want to spoil him.. but he just seems so enamored of me! I have read Chi's can be like this but I didn't think it could happen so soon? (I brought him home Thursday)

He gets along very well with my older dog.. but the cat hates him


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I've made an observation on my new pup! he seems very clingy!
> I have to admit.. I am a bit nervous because he is small (to me) but I see after reading some of the threads here he is not that small! There are 6 people in this house! my husband and I and our 4 kids! but all he seems to care about is me.
> 
> He follows me all over the place! everytime I get up or walk somewhere he is on my heels, He seems to be slightly stalking me.. ha ha
> ...



Awwww...Bella is like that..she's like my shadow..Haha. I have heard that many Chi's cling to one person..I don't know if that is true, but it would make sense for the clinyness..haha


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Awwww...Bella is like that..she's like my shadow..Haha. I have heard that many Chi's cling to one person..I don't know if that is true, but it would make sense for the clinyness..haha



Where does Bella sleep? this pup has been sleeping with us, however on my side of the bed! :laughing6:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tulula will sit on anyone's lap, she will also go to sleep in her crate, she does get picked up alot when we take her out. she is not keen on walking lol.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

BTW Tulula's mom and Bella Luna.. your doggies are adorable!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I always have one of the dogs in my lap. (Lexxi is sleeping on my lap right now) Sometimes two or three. lol They take turns during the day. And all 4 follow me wherever I go. They see me as the pack leader and always want to be near me. But the only time I pick them up is if I am moving them someplace or I need to control the puppy because she is being a puppy, into everything and bugging the other dogs.


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

My guy is the same, follows me everywhere we go, i pick him up quite a bit also because i take him everywhere with me, we are never really apart.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is always on my lap. If I'm sitting down, he's there, unless he's got a ball. ha ha. But even if he has a ball, he brings it to me to throw. He's very interactive. He doesn't often go off by himself for example. He's always wanting to be with us. I don't really carry him around the house. But if I"m on the computer, for example, he'll jump up on my leg to let me know he wants to be on my lap. Yes, I baby him.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes, I baby him.


So you should.. i hold Daisy in a baby position when i cut her nails!! Whoever said don't baby your dogs should shhhhh as long as they're well behaved and not too obsessive who cares!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey can sit in my lap when ever she wants to, usually after hours of chasing the ball. don't carry her around she does nap with me when I have the rare chance to.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy gets on my lap everytime I sit down! Pixie dosent yet because she cant get on the sofa. I do tend to carry Pixie a bit more cos she dosent always go to where i ask her to, like outside, bed things like that. If i'm sitting on the floor she will get in my lap tho. They both love a cuddle with their 'mummy' x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My 2 love being on my lap when i am sitting.
Darla is more playful than Daisy so she will wander off and play or chew her bullys in her bed or crate, but then later when she is tired she wants up.
Daisy would be on my lap 24/7 if she could and i love that, lol
I only carry them in the house to show them outside the window since i live high up, haha!!
They like to see what is going on.
I also lift them up onto the bed at night, waiting on steps for that.
Daisy can get on the sofa herself, but Darla cant and i only let her up if i can be there to supervise.

They are both asleep on my lap as i type this.
All tuckered out from our walk today and their crazy run around the livingroom chasing each other.
I do kinda baby them at times cause well, they are my babies and i feel no shame for that. x


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I've made an observation on my new pup! he seems very clingy!
> I have to admit.. I am a bit nervous because he is small (to me) but I see after reading some of the threads here he is not that small! There are 6 people in this house! my husband and I and our 4 kids! but all he seems to care about is me.
> 
> He follows me all over the place! everytime I get up or walk somewhere he is on my heels, He seems to be slightly stalking me.. ha ha
> ...


Toby was the same when he came home with us. He would follow me EVERYWHERE and if i left the room he would cry until i came back. There is 6 people in our house too. There is my partner and myself and 4 kids. His crying after me only lasted a week or so and as he became more at home, he didn't really seem that bothered by me leaving. He does come and check where i am every now and then, but he is not all in my face 24/7.

Toby is pretty much always on my lap. I pick him up every now and then for a cuddle, but if we go out in the back yard he pretty much does his own thing. Toby is spoilt, i know its my own fault. But he does know who is "pack leader"


----------



## Artisticsoul (Mar 24, 2010)

wow so many replies lol 
I guess they are companion lap dogs after all 



Jerry'sMom said:


> if it were up to tabitha and jerry, they would be in my lap at all times.
> however, when and how often is *always* up to me as the pack leader...
> 
> you ask very interesting questions... have you had a dog before?




Chester is my first dog... all though I do watch a lot of dog whisperer lol


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

You'll get many different point's of view and most come from our own personalities and from our chi's personalities. Me personally, I carry mine around if I feel like it. Peanut, my dominant little Diva would rather ride or be carried-but only by me. Honey is my little helper, she doesn't care one way or the other about being carried but she will always be found about a foot behind and to the left of me. Cricket is my "Rocket Girl", she run's in big circles around me,checking things out but staying in a holding pattern. Izzy is my beautiful boy, he turns sideways and jumps a little when I'm lifting him for any reason but he's just as happy trotting along behind me. Parfait doesn't want to be held or carried at all but she stays in close too.
When I'm sitting or laying down they all choose their spots around me, some want to touch and some just want to be close.

I'm plus sized so the joke around here is that I look like an ocean liner coming into port with all my tugboats around me!
Do whatever is best for you and your Chi and it'll all be good!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter on my lap right now. although he farts a bunch while nappin on it, eesh!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> You'll get many different point's of view and most come from our own personalities and from our chi's personalities. Me personally, I carry mine around if I feel like it. Peanut, my dominant little Diva would rather ride or be carried-but only by me. Honey is my little helper, she doesn't care one way or the other about being carried but she will always be found about a foot behind and to the left of me. Cricket is my "Rocket Girl", she run's in big circles around me,checking things out but staying in a holding pattern. Izzy is my beautiful boy, he turns sideways and jumps a little when I'm lifting him for any reason but he's just as happy trotting along behind me. Parfait doesn't want to be held or carried at all but she stays in close too.
> When I'm sitting or laying down they all choose their spots around me, some want to touch and some just want to be close.
> 
> I'm plus sized so the joke around here is that I look like an ocean liner coming into port with all my tugboats around me!
> Do whatever is best for you and your Chi and it'll all be good!


hahahaha!! awwwww so cute. lmao @ the joke. tugboat!!! :hello1:


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bailey is always on my lap, or my mum or dad's if I am not there. He follows me around but I don't carry him anywhere now he can go for walkies, unless a big dog bounds up of course cos Bailey is a bit wary of dogs at the moment, really need to get him to puppy classes.

Joy xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

mine are always on my lap!!! Or cuddling up with me.. its comforting for me and the babies  x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine aren't all that much of lap dogs. They prefer just to be near us. We have three beds in the living room for them and generally that's where they lay down while we're in there. My Lovee often lays in the other chair in the computer room while I'm in there. When they do sit in a chair with us it's usually next to us not on us. It's been a practice of ours since they were pups that they are invited up next to us when they are calm (of course calm for a puppy and calm for a dog is different, but they grow into that). But they were never actually denied being up with us unless we're eating. I bought chis because they are small and do fit on the furniture and laps comfortably, so they are allowed there pretty much when they want to be.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm pretty much the same as everyone else. When ever i sit down they are ALWAYS on my lap. I don't carry then around unless i am taking them somewhere. I carry Luna downstairs in the morning and set her at the back door while I get Rosa and Willy out of their spots and out back we go for a pee. I carry Luna to the backdoor because it is the morning and she is only 6 months old still and I fear if I let her walk to the back door like Rosa does, she might pee on the way lol Willy I carry down the back steps only because of his leg. He goes UP the stairs fine but the back ones are a bit steep so I prefer to carry him down. Rosa (Yorkie/maltese) I don't carry at all lol She's a good girl and super well trained and does what ever I tell her to do. 
When I am up and about, being busy, the chi's will sit with the kids if they are down here, but if I come and sit down they all come over to me lol
I don't find anything wrong at all with a chi on your lap if you are sitting.
I think it might be a bit bad to carry the chi around with you all day as you go about your routine (in the house, not out running errands) . BUT, I don;t think it bad if they FOLLOW you around as you go about your routine...thats different then carrying them lol


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Cami loves to follow me room to room, but she doesnt like to be carried she would rather walk....and if I am sitting down she wants to be in my lap.

I try not to baby her but she is my first chi  I just cant help it sometimes.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I never carry my chi. People often ask me if i put him in my bag, which i will say annoys me so i reply no he's a dog and he walks.
He sits on my lap whenever I sit down. We've been snuggling on the sofa for the last hour with Phoebe's s.b blanket lol. xx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i alwasy pick jasper up lol it puts him to sleep . i mean having one right now makes me just want to carry him all the time , when i had just jamoka i did the same thing but when i have more than 1 i also don't spoiled just the one . so right now he's getting picked up alot but it puts him to sleep so it's funny


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine guys don't get carried alot, but are in my lap whenever they want to be on a first come basis..lol Most often, it is either Neko or Buster who wants the lap-time..


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz is in my lap as I type. Sometimes Tango is, or they both are. Sitting down anywhere seems to be an invitation to them for lap time.  But I don't carry them anywhere, either around the house or when we're out, unless there's another dog who looks like a problem. But even then I don't automatically pick them up. I'll wait as long as is safe to assess the situation.

I don't always remember, but I am a fan of NILIF and try and do that before they get lap time. It's just that my couch is right next to my computer, and one or the other of them will jump up on the couch and run to the end of it where I'm sitting in my computer chair, and paw the air or make a noise to get me to swivel the chair enough towards them that they can jump on my lap. When I'm on the computer I'm pretty focused, so oftentimes I have a chi on my lap before I even realize what I'm doing!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine lay on my lap as they please, I have puppy stairs for them (they are on the smaller side). They both like to follow me around in the house but do have times when they venture off and do their own thing, playing, eating, etc.. I carry Yoshi (when we are out and about) as his legs are not quite right and he is not much for walking but Chibi loves to walk so I let him do so when not in a crowded area. I cant imagine having a Chi and not allowing them to be in my lap, I also allow my large dogs in my lap if they chose to be but usually they choose not to. I am Alpha with my pack and all do what I say, they are spoiled to a point but not when it comes to listening to the pack leader ;-)


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG my babies are really spoiled!! They are always either on my lap or in my arms!!! I love it that way!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

They may be small but they are still too heavy to carry around all the time, plus akward!! Hannah is defo too heavy and Adam is only carried if he hurts himself, or else he wants down!! Heidi sometimes gets to go in her bag if its raining or really windy coz she hates bad weather but likes her walks.
They all like lap time and can come up whenever they like. I even eat on the sofa and let them sit on my lap, although they just go to sleep and dont pester me.
I think it helps that I hate bad manners ie-growling,barking,snapping. So from puppies any signs of this got them dumped straight onto the floor.


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

The only time I carry Peanut is when I take him with me on a car ride, or the few times he's been outside (b/c he won't walk on a leash so he won't walk out the door on his own). My daughter likes to pick him up and carry him, but it's only for a minute or two then she puts him down again.

Sitting on my lap is another issue. Peanut is very much a snuggle bug. Loves sitting on my lap. So when I'm at the computer, or watching TV in the evening we usually snuggle together. Otherwise, I don't hold him much during the day because I don't want him to get too used to that. He's already very clingy to me as it is, so I try not to feed into that too much if I can help it.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

My dogs have FOUR legs.. I have two. Who has the advantage when it comes to walking??! LOL

I let me dogs walk everywhere.. they actually dont enjoy being carried much. They get all quiet and sad looking. I'll pick them up if there if a dog offleash on a walk, or some toddler I do not trust.

That said, Goose is ALWAYS on my lap. ALWAYS. It's his thing.. he was tube fed as a pup, and therefore has a VERY strong cuddle reflex.  Betty has her moments of cuddling, but prefers to sit alone on the couch.


----------

